# فززززعه::المحرك النيوماتي



## امير الحكمة (17 فبراير 2010)

اخواني ابغى بحث في مادة اساسيات التحكم في موضوع 
المحرك النيوماتي 
( الاسطوانة الدوارة او المتراوحة ) 

بليزززززززززززززززز ابي الفزعه والوقفة انا على ابواب التخرج ومطلوب هذا البحث 




ومشكوووووووووووووين اخوووواني


----------



## anbg 93 (17 فبراير 2010)

قانون السلبة على المخرطة القطر الصقير ناقص القطر الكبير ثم نقسم الناتج على اثنين ثم الناتج هوا الدرجة


----------



## عمراياد (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t17591.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 فبراير 2010)

أخي ارجو قراءة شروط الملتقى ..بارك الله فيك.







*مثبــت:* عذرا .. ولكن!..العنوان لا يبين محتوى الموضوع ..!!!
يمنع استخدام عناوين للمواضيع بشكل لا تبين محتوى الموضوع ، مثل
( ساعدوني – ممكن مساعدة .. الخ ) ،
سيقوم المشرف بحذفها أو تعديلها أو دمجها مع مشاركات أخرى وفق ما يراه مناسباً بدون الرجوع لكاتب الموضوع .


----------

